
Why don’t we see aliens? This Oxford prof suspects they’re 'sleeping'. Heres why - robertwiblin
https://80000hours.org/podcast/episodes/anders-sandberg-fermi-paradox/
======
metabagel
Why would machine-based life feel the need to give up computing time now in
order to attain faster computing later? Why not have both? This “aestivation
hypothesis” feels like a stretch to me.

~~~
robertwiblin
Not faster, lower cost. It means they get more total computation. I don't
understand the objection.

